# Liquid in Water Pan



## vsgill (Feb 3, 2019)

Do how many of you all put some kind of liquid in the water pan of your Masterbuilt electric smoker? So far in the 6-7 times I’ve used mine I haven’t added any. Just curious thanks!


----------



## Murray (Feb 3, 2019)

I did ONCE, outside temperature was below freezing so I added boiling water to the smoker to bring the MES temperature up so it would start. I had condensation running down the sides and the glass window, so much so that water was escaping out the bottom of the door and pooling on the floor. Clean up was easy, warm, moist environment, rags were soaked after a wipe down. I store my smoker in an unheated shed so I had to dry the water trapped in the seal for fear of freezing/expansion and perhaps ruining the door seal.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 3, 2019)

vsgill said:


> Do how many of you all put some kind of liquid in the water pan of your Masterbuilt electric smoker? So far in the 6-7 times I’ve used mine I haven’t added any. Just curious thanks!



Eventhough my electric smoker is not a Masterbuilt, I usually do not use water or any other liquid in the water pan.  
These are the reasons why:  In general, electric smokers are pretty tight and hold moisture pretty well.  Adding water to the water pan does help moderate temp swings, but it also acts as a heat sink which can increase cook times.  I have never detected any additional flavor when say ACV, beer, wine, fruit juice is used in the water pan.  

To help keep the water pan clean and help with clean up, I line the pan with foil and then toss the foil at the end of the smoke.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 3, 2019)

I've never put any liquid in any smoker I've used in 50 years.
Do you know of any bakers who put a pan of water in their ovens?
Pizza places?


----------



## normanaj (Feb 3, 2019)

No water here.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 3, 2019)

Water in my masterbuilt always ,top vent all the way open


----------



## PAS (Feb 3, 2019)

If you have the insulated model most say no water or liquid is needed.  I took the pan out of my MES 30 digital.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 3, 2019)

No water, filled the pan with sand and covered it with foil to keep the drippings out.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 3, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> No water, filled the pan with sand and covered it with foil to keep the drippings out.



That's exactly what I do.  putting water in a MES just causes condensation.
On cold days I bring the sand filled pan indoors and preheat it--makes getting the MES up to temp just so much faster.
Gary


----------



## tag0401 (Feb 3, 2019)

No to water in the pan, I’ve done both ways and no water gives me the best results however I have a couple of friends who swear by it and call me crazy.


----------



## tag0401 (Feb 3, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> No water, filled the pan with sand and covered it with foil to keep the drippings out.


I’d like to try this. Do you just use play sand?


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 3, 2019)

I think it depends on what you're making. If you have something that will dry out easily, you can put water in the pan.
I keep mine filled with play sand, but if I'm doing a small brisket flat or lean poultry, I will add water to a small loaf pan and put it inside.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 3, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I've never put any liquid in any smoker I've used in 50 years.
> Do you know of any bakers who put a pan of water in their ovens?
> Pizza places?


Actually, adding moisture into a bread oven at certain times will give certain bread loaves, like Italian or French, a crispier crust.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 4, 2019)

tag0401 said:


> I’d like to try this. Do you just use play sand?


That is correct. i have been wondering what to do with the bag of play sand for two years now..Now I finally know what to do with it as I am going to become a grandpa this spring!!


----------



## zwiller (Feb 4, 2019)

There are some uses for water/liquid/sand.  It has thermal mass and that can stabilize things a bit, also some people believe (not me) moisture helps smoke adhere better.  That said, people use water because they think it will add moisture to the meat, and is simply not true.


----------

